# Scanning slides with Epson 4490



## collie

I'm plugged in, turned on, software loaded ... and the "control screen" for the 4490 asks for which kind of document I'm scanning. Here's what it lists, and none of them is "slides" even though spec sheet says it will scan slides. I've tried the film choices (positive, color neg and b/w neg). None work. It will scan pictures lying on the bed of scanner.

Any idea how to scan slides or how to get answer from epson?

Here are the choices

Photograph
Postitive Film
Coplor Negative Film
B/W negative film
Illustration
Magazine
Newspaper
Text/Line art


----------



## collie

OK ... found that I needed to remove a "pad" inside the scanner lid so light can shine through the slides on the bed.

What I'm finding is that the absence of a printed "how to" guide is making the learning curve pretty complicated with this Epson 4490 . Epson should put the how to right in the box. Maybe I'll return this machine.


----------



## collie

I finally found the "how to" guide in the files that loaded with the Epson 4490 software, but the names of the files are coded in such a way that one cannot tell what that file is about without opening it. Clicked through a few files and found that this isn't going to be very helpful.

In the process I found a tech support number and called some foreign land to get assistance

Tech support was very helpful and will send me a printed manual on how to operate this Epson 4490.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Good luck with that .. 

I didn't have a slide scanner and made a DIY job using different kinds of backlights (at varying heights) and diffusers for spreading out the light and not pinpointing in a single place. I then used a normal scan method at 600 dpi & saving as bmp. I also selected auto focus and played around with the settings of the "free software" that came with that old RS232 scanner .. things should be a lot easier these days 

A slide is effectively just a normal photo that you can shine light through .. so I treated it just like a normal photo after placing an opaque material behind the slide and fixing a light source above it.


----------



## DonaldG

In the good old days, all manufacturers supplied a proper paper instruction book... but now-a-days of being 'green' & 'carbon footprint' away, they make you have to either read on screen or print it out yourself!....

That said, I have an Epson V500 Photo scanner. The procedure will be similar to yours. when you want to scan a slide use:
Positive Film
Colour Negative Film
B/W negative film...
... depending on the material you are scanning...

TIP: because scanning of a slide is done from a 35mm size, the scanner will either need to be set to 600dpi or more or will automatically scan at high resolution. This will enlarge any tiny specs of dust/fluff/hairs etc that get on to the scanner or slide surfaces.

I use an ordinary vacuum cleaner with the drapery brush and vacuum all the surfaces including the slide. 

All the best & do return to the Photographer's Corner again. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for dotting the I's and crossing the T's Don .. I had forgotten those very important points ..


----------



## *lynn*

Hello! 

I have a 4490 too, and love it. 

Slides are positives, so choose film, and then positive, and yes, make sure the insert is removed from the top. I scan all my film, slides and negatives, at 3200dpi. I also use professional mode, even though I make no in-scanner adjustments and do any post-processing necessary in Photoshop; it's just how I find scanning easiest and most intuitive...

Good luck!


----------



## unded

Does anyone know how I can scan a 4x5 negative with the 4490?


----------

